# Griggs Monday AM results



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Today we had 4 boats with 2 anglers each after all the rain the river is stained up and flowing pretty good add a stout N. wind and the fishing gets tough . We had 7 fish brought in 1st went to Al & Ron 3 fish 3.10 with BB of 1.10 / Ron and Scott had 2 fish for 2.8 lbs. and myself & Sean had 2fish for 1.12


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

2 for 1.12 now thats the size I catch.LOL A keeper is a keeper but would like to get some bigger ones. Good luck next time


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

I would have to agree with that I was going to have them reweighed but I saw the 1st place bag and it would not have mattered


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Big bass of 1.10 lbs 

&

2 fish for 2.8 lbs?

Something is not correct mathematically. One (or both)of those 2 fish is bigger than 1.10 lbs.

or the big bass was 2.10 lbs?

Kudos on getting out and fishing Griggs under tough conditions.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

it is very possible the #s got wrote down wrong I dont run the weigh in I got the info from the Dir. and I would say yes to the BB being 2+ lbs I saw it before it was released . so far it has been a small group and I offerd to do the postings here to try an gain interest in the events Ron and Al are very up front about the whole thing and will show any and all info to participents . It is a really good time and a good group


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd be there if it wasn't for school. Had I known about this I would have made sure I had Monday morning off


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Adding to Chris's comment, we have a great time out there and the lake for the most part is wide open with little fishing pressure. I'm hoping to see bigger bags at the scales as the season gets warmer and the water settles. We spoke with the directors and there is no "off limits" areas for this tournament. I am currently partnered with Chris, but if there is someone who would like to fish this tourney and has Monday mornings off but don't have a boat, (and means to get to the ramp), I have an open back seat on my rig and that would add another boat to the payout. PM me if interested. :B


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Are you guys going to have this tournament on Memorial Day?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be nice... I could fish it then....

GarryS


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm thinking no, but I'll try to confirm. I also fish Hoover Monday nighters and they won't be holding a tournament either on Memorial Day. I won't be there, I promised the kids a day on the boat


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

I fished this one last week, and 7+lbs won it with a 3.5lb kicker....

They did plan on having the tournament tomorrow on Memorial Day for anyone who can show up!

Keep Crankin'


----------

